# 200a 3 phase 4 wire disconnect



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If space is at a premium, a breaker enclosures is usually narrower than a fused disconnect.


----------



## Jln88 (Sep 11, 2016)

I guess I could have given a little more info, but it comes from an 800a splitter to the disconnect then to a meter so I believe a panel isn't an option. 1st pic splitter (bottom right) piped along wall 2ND pic to disconnect 3rd pic (center of photo)


----------



## Jln88 (Sep 11, 2016)

Er sorry skipped the enclosure bit when I read it, I'll take a loot at those now, can't seem to find edit post button on my phone


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Eaton ECC225S enclosure 
Eaton CC3200 breaker

23.25" x 8.88" x 4.50".


----------



## Jln88 (Sep 11, 2016)

Look at that, 3 hours of looking at manufacturers specs and you guys pointed me in the right direction in 5 minutes, I don't know why I had fused disconnects stuck in my head, thanks for the help


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Might be a dumb question,bUT are you upping your feeder size to handle the bigger diconnect?


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Or maybe try to find a case breaker to fit in the space?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom the lecrician said:


> Might be a dumb question,bUT are you upping your feeder size to handle the bigger diconnect?


Welcome aboard Tom! Should have introded youself.


----------

